# Beginners cheese question



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to start putting up some cheese in the freezer. Ricotta and Mozz are the simple cheeses we use the most of. I have thermophilic and meso starter culture packs, some liquid rennet (all in fridge and about 2 yrs old not used) and lemon juice plenty of vinegar. I do not have buttermilk,(and am not travelling 60 miles rnd trip to get any LOL) tho there is some fresh yogurt in there.

Suggestions on what recipe to use? IS day old refridgerated but not pasteurized milk OK to use, or to mix with what I get when i next milk (I hope so) that way I can pasteurize it all at once together. 

Thanks in advance for ideas!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I've never used Rennet that old.

You might want to go to cheesemaking.com and order cultures, rennet, etc.

Yes, you can use milk that's up to a few days old. I have three milking does, and I make cheese about twice a week.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Your freshest milk will ALWAYS make the best cheese particularly if your holding temps are below 40 degrees. You really need to use milk less than 72 hrs old for cheese-making.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool! I didn't know that time frame. Works for me!

Thanks. :biggrin


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

It's a regulation thing......


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Ah. I understand. I'm still making cheese whenever I accumulate enough milk. :biggrin


----------

